# 1967 Dodge Coronet 500 Survivor



## Scott76

I love antique cars. I married into the right family. They have 64 1/2 Mustang (wants to sell it) and a 67 Conv. Mustang (wants to sell it). But what my wife got it the pride and joy. It has been passed down through the family from her Great Aunt. We have all the paper work with it and the sales papers, the window sticker, and even the build sheet that was under the back seat. We take it to Carlisle All-Chrysler Nationals. It sits under a HUGE tent that is just for survivors. That means it has to be 85% original paint, 85% interior, 85% drive train. 

www.carsatcarlisle.com

The car specs.:
1967
one year only paint color: Medium Copper
one year only interior color: Medium Copper
has a 318 ( yea I know "Why don't the put in a hemi" its a "SURVIVOR")
26,480 original miles.

There are a couple of little scratches here and there but you would too if you have the TRUE LITTLE OLD SCHOOL TEACHER drive you around. It sat for 4 years until my father-in-law through me the key because he was tired of hearing me yell at him about letting it sit. I pumped the gas for 5 mins. and turned the key. She smoked a little but purred like a kitten. To this day I never gave the keys back. It took me 4 weeks the detail that car inside and out. My wife and I drive in on very sunny days with NO RAIN just to oil everything up. Boy does that 318 just want to go. I try to hold back on her though.

This is a family member and she gets treated good. My wife's grandfather took her on rides in this car. Every home Penn State game this car would go to it if it wasn't raining.


----------



## Lawn Masters

that car is downright beautiful. there is no other word I can think of to describe that car. I mean the car looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor, its that beautiful. kinda rare to see something that nice.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Beautiful, now theres a good reason to keep a marriage working.


----------



## Jumper

If you don't mind sharing the build sheet specs, and sales price? A truly beautiful car. I remember my uncle had a 1967 Plymouth Fury II two door hardtop, which were apparently only available in Canada-if you wanted a two door hardtop you had to get a Fury III or VIP. It was a sweet ride as well. Colour is different but really sharp!

Someone has a 1970 Plymouth Sports Satellite(the Plymouth equivalent of the Coronet 500) two door HT for sale in the town where I work, looks in nice shape though no doubt a restoration and not original. Brings back memories as I learned to drive on a 1970 Sports Satellite 4 door sedan with the 318 which really had decent power (a 383 4 bbl was an option as I recall as it likely was in your car)


----------



## Koa Man

When I was a teenager, a '67 Dodge Coronet with the 426 Hemi was my dream car, but could not afford it making only $1.45 an hour back then. If I remember correctly, a '67 Coronet with the 426 Hemi option was just under $5000. That car today in a condition and mileage like yours would probably sell for close to $100K.


----------



## Scott76

I do wish it came with a hemi. If it did have a hemi in it it would be worth well over a 100 it would be close to 200. Its not worth near that at all. Just because it has a 318 its not worth much. Those people who can't look past the 318 are missing the whole point of this car. Where else can you go and see a true time capsule still driving and working like it came off the floor. Yea its not all that old but, just give it time. I meet a lot of people who just deal with survivors. I meet a gentleman who owns one of every winged car that Dodge made in a survivor. 

Like I said its a family member. So to us its priceless. With the memories my wife has with her grandfather it can't be beat.

This car new was 3,600.00. The Build sheet is stored away right now. 

Its the true grandma car. My wife and I get weird looks as this grandma car rolls up and they see these late 20 year old couple smiling at them. All the older people love talking about "I had a car like that". We love bring back memories to people. Its awesome to see their faces.


----------



## cord arrow

oh man........gotta just luv them ol' gauges. God do i ever miss 'em........


----------



## Jumper

Those old MOPARS sure had a peculiar sound when the starter motor engaged as well. The mid 1960s intermediates such as this one had an interesting lineage given they were direct descendants of the full size albeit downsized 1962 models that were Chrysler's better idea, but a failure with the buying public. The weird styling of the 1962s did not help either.

http://www.tocmp.com/pix/Dodge/pages/1962 dodge ad-01_jpg.htm

But they sure went like snot with a 413 Wedge motor (fuel injected Stingray vs Super stock 413 of Beach Boys fame, the 413 won) But by 1965 the full size Dodge and Plymouths were the same size as the competition and the mid size models were restyled. I believe this was the last year of a three year cycle, as the 1968-1970 models were a lot different.

An interesting period ad for the R/T model of your car...the use of road/runner a year before the Plymouth Roadrunner was introduced and became a runaway success.

http://www.tocmp.com/pix/Dodge/pages/1967 dodge ad-05_jpg.htm


----------



## bbqmannn

*67 dodge coronet*

what a gorgous color beautiful car .. i too am a classic car affectionado mine .....1967 chevy II white with red racing stripes ...


----------



## Scott76

Hey Jumper. I had a guy who offered me a 413 to have. I shrugged my shoulders and said OK. We walked into his garage and kicked around some stuff looking for it. It was like 10 minutes then he stood there and looked at me and said "Thats right I throw it away". I'm not joking....... He said he was tired of it sitting in the way. I almost fell to the floor. You never know what you have until you throw it away. Then all you can do is stand there and kick yourself.

Our 318 runs great. We had to flush the trany about 2 years ago because of it sitting to long with out running it. Still smokes a little to because we don't run it must. This summer I plan to drive it a bit more to get it oiled up.


----------



## Mr.

There is areason it smokes. What color is the smoke? When does it smoke?

Why would you want the Hemi? If you had it then you would need a 69 R/T and so forth.

BTW I know where a 69 R/T with a 440 six pack all original except the inside the engine is. Cousin's ride.

Fred


----------



## Scott76

The reason it smokes is because it sat for so long and the valve seals dried a little. Its Just needs a carbon blown out of it. I just want to make sure everything is safe so I can stop and it wiln't fall apart before I go blown the carbon out. It just needs to run a little. We baby it right now. My wife thinks we will hurt it to blown the carbon out. It puffs a little cloud when we step on it. Its slowly clearing up, its not doing it that much now.

I just wanted to have a hemi so I could build it up and let it sit there and say that I have an old Hemi in the garage.

If Cousin's Ride 85% paint, 85% drive train, 85% interior its still a survivor. Can have no rust and no modification to it. Regular maintenance is OK. Even if you put NOS original to the car on it still fall into the survivor class, but still have the 85% of paint, drive, interior.


----------



## Scott76

I can't wait till the salt and stones are off the road to get my wife's baby out for a spin. There's nothing like driving her to a cruise-in around the area. She's under cover and sleeping for the winter. We miss her.


----------



## Jumper

*Another survivor*

1965 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Crusing through flickr and came across this one......surprising it lasted as it is not a hardtop or covertible, or SS. Just a plain old Malibu sedan with a 6 cylinder (prolly 194 as the 230 had a badge on the fender, as did 283s, 327s and 396s) and two speed powerglide. 

My Dad bought one of these right down to no radio, same colours but with a 230 I-6; ours did have whitewalls. He had gone to Don Wheaton Chev Olds still here on Whyte Ave in Edmonton with the intent of buying a Belair, but when he brought Mum to see it, the Malibu also on the showroom floor caught here eye and she said "I want that car" , as she disliked the humps on the rear doors of that year's full sized Chevs, which we ended up with for the next five years. Sent these pics to Mum and Dad which they got a kick out of seeing.

Camrose is about an hour out of Edmonton to the southeast....


----------



## shaker223

Super nice car...nothing wrong with a 318 at all. I'd turbo it......that's just me.


----------



## rarefish383

Don't know how I missed this thread for so long. Here's a pic of my 67 R/T, 440, auto. It was a nice car, sorry I let it get a way, Joe.


----------



## almondgt

Now I know what the hubcaps hanging on my wall fit. Mine are 14". Been hanging there for over 20 years and never seen a car with that style of cap.


----------



## rmh3481

What a Beauty!

One of my first cars was a '66 Charger 383 4spd with the rear 'Drive In' seats. It had the hide away headlights! We had to have our cars inspected every six months at that time here in PA for any of you who may remember. Traded the Charger for a '70 Coronet 440 RT. The RT was the only vehicle I ever broke a rear end in. The spider gears shattered on a run. We still own a 64 Dodge 880 Sedan, which has the 50th Anniversary emblems on it. The 880 has a 383 in it with a Stromberg down draft carb. Torsion bar front suspension.


----------

